# Looking for a good mountain and sky background (5 ft X 14 ft) for my layout



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

My layout is not large and it is outside and on the ground. It depicts a 1930s farm community in Colorado. I would like to put a background on the fence that is a flower bed away from the layout. I would like it vinyl or something similar so it has some durability. Rather than striking out on my own, I thought I would see what others have done. Thanks for any help on this. Jim


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Have you thought about reaching out to the Art Dept. of a local School/College? Something like that might interest one of the students or instructors. I had the chance to speak to a local mural painter when she was doing the wall around a local motel. and have considered having her do one on my back wall. Students might be less expensive than a professional,


----------



## GA Josh (Nov 6, 2021)

I just installed a Colorado mountain backdrop, two sheets 8' tall by 12' long each (there is a repeat) 
bought from Buy-backdrop.com. I got the wrinkles out after I took the photos. My only real concern at the price I paid is fading in the sun.









------------------------------------------------------
1 x Durable Vinyl Backdrops Vinyl Backdrops Spring Mountain Theme Photo Hot
Sale Backdrop Prop For Personal Photo (BDMMH44485) = $39.00
Material Thin Vinyl
Size 8 X 12FT(2.5X3.6M)
------------------------------------------------------
Sub-Total: $39.00
Standard Shipping: $8.00
Total: $47.00


----------

